# 3BLD - 43.68 (and a 46 solve)



## rubiksarlen (May 14, 2012)

lol angle 

And another 46 -


----------



## Alcher (May 14, 2012)

What methods do you use for memorizing ?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 14, 2012)

Nice job dude. You should probably change your signature now.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 14, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Nice job dude. You should probably change your signature now.



Thanks and done! 



Alcher said:


> What methods do you use for memorizing ?


 
Edges - Letter pair words/sentences + audio loop

Corners - Taps + Audio loop + Visual


----------



## Alcuber (May 14, 2012)

Wow, really nice on both solves  BLD is getting really fast now.

Off topic but out of curiosity what kind of Acer laptop is that?


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 14, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Off topic but out of curiosity what kind of Acer laptop is that?



lol, it's really old. It's a Acer Aspire 4736G I think.


----------



## Ickathu (May 14, 2012)

I want to be this fast someday... How long have you been seriously doing BLD?
Execution methods? Full BH?


----------



## drewsopchak (May 15, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I want to be this fast someday... How long have you been seriously doing BLD?
> Execution methods? Full BH?


 Practice. Nobody who is fast uses BH.


----------



## Noahaha (May 15, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Practice. Nobody who is fast uses BH.


 
That's a little misleading, is it not? Often BH and 3-style are used interchangeably. BH provides the basis for 3-style, so it's kind of silly to say that no one fast uses BH.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 15, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That's a little misleading, is it not? Often BH and 3-style are used interchangeably. BH provides the basis for 3-style, so it's kind of silly to say that no one fast uses BH.


 BH algs can be used as a subset of ones' 3-style algs. Nobody fast uses just BH though. (that I know of)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> BH algs can be used as a subset of ones' 3-style algs. Nobody fast uses just BH though. (that I know of)


 
A truly world-class fast solver currently:
a. memorizes in around 10 seconds (usually slightly less)
b. solves in about 20 seconds

The difference between well-chosen pure BH algorithms and speed-optimized algorithms probably equals less than a half second per commutator; a typical solve has 9 or 10 commutators. So that means the difference between BH and optimal commutators should be somewhere on the order of 5 seconds in execution. So people who can only do pure BH will inevitably be stuck with slow solve times like 35 seconds. 

Realistically, a 3-styler can also have advantages from using a floating buffer which might cut down on the number of commutators by one or two, so it might be true that a pure BH solver might actually be stuck as slow as 40 seconds.


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2012)

How do you fast BLDers get your memos to be so fast yet be correct? Does it come with practicing BLD or do you specifically work on speeding up memo?


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 15, 2012)

emolover said:


> How do you fast BLDers get your memos to be so fast yet be correct? Does it come with practicing BLD or do you specifically work on speeding up memo?



Mostly full practice. I don't really practice memo separately. 



Ickathu said:


> I want to be this fast someday... How long have you been seriously doing BLD?
> Execution methods? Full BH?


 
BH (more like freestyle actually, since most of my solution isn't optimal), and M2 for edges with some tricks in between (commutators etc.).


----------

